# Rental on horse property



## HorseDiva (9 mo ago)

I bought a 1 acre property with a barn on it last year and have been boarding a few horses. My parents just helped me build a house on the lot with a basement rental to help pay part of the mortgage. The renters will most likely not be horse people and we need to add an addendum to their contract about not being allowed in any of the horse areas, not feeding, or touching the horses. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Only Approved Persons may have unescorted access to Restricted Areas. Renters are not approved for access to -
And follow with a list of restricted areas. Also include activities that could result in violations of the contract that would result in eviction.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Before you get too carried away with contracts and such, look into what is needed to evict someone in your area. Here, it's next to impossible.
Next, you can put into a contract anything you want, but how will you enforce it that the renters won't go into "restricted" areas? 

I just got rid of some people living on my ranch. They left it absolutely filthy, garbage everywhere, and a LOT of theft. Here in WA it's next to impossible to evict someone, especially if they don't want to move. So we had to set back, give them PLENTY of time to get moved, and I have to look at it that they are gone, and in a year, none of it will make any difference. 
Lesson learned, letting them move in is FAR simplier than getting them out.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not sure what state you live in, but I'm surprised you were approved to build a house on a 1 acre lot that already has a barn. Having a few horses on it and then having tenants and I assume you has the permanent resident doesn't leave much room for privacy in my opinion. I have a feeling even if you wrote up a contract about not going near the horses the tenants still will. What if they have visitors and they go near the horses? Sometimes having tenants are not a good idea.


----------



## HorseDiva (9 mo ago)

The barn had been there about as long as I’ve been alive. When the area got subdivided the barn ended up on a different lot from my neighbor. He didn’t use it anymore so he sold it to me. It was grandfathered in. It was exempt from all of the cc&rs. The barn made getting a loan tricky but I found a way to make it work. It is an equestrian neighborhood though. The barn is on the opposite corner of my lot and they would have to go out of their way to go over to the horses. I had to very strategically design the lot. There is a small indoor arena inside the barn, a larger outdoor arena, and a turnout behind the barn. The land is so expensive in this area I really have to have a renter to make it work.


----------



## HorseDiva (9 mo ago)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Not sure what state you live in, but I'm surprised you were approved to build a house on a 1 acre lot that already has a barn. Having a few horses on it and then having tenants and I assume you has the permanent resident doesn't leave much room for privacy in my opinion. I have a feeling even if you wrote up a contract about not going near the horses the tenants still will. What if they have visitors and they go near the horses? Sometimes having tenants are not a good idea.


The property is a unicorn. My real estate agent was shocked that I was able to find it. It was unlisted and exempt from all of the cc&rs.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you don't want the renters to have access to the entire place then put it in a contract...
_I would also fence off the area they do have to use and park in._

Hard part of that is you are going to want that part of your property kept a certain way especially in a residential equestrian community appearances are dictated what is allowed or not so no eye-sores exist and ruin for others..
So in actuality you are going to be inconvenienced cause you would need to make a second drive entrance it seems...
A firm understanding if the horses fence is part of the renters fenced in perimeter what is tolerated and what is not and a legal clause of action and how it will take place if violations of being where they are restricted.
🐴


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I would love to see how this is all set up on 1 Acre, with a barn big enough for a small indoor arena and out door arena and a turnout for the horses and then a home, I would not think their would be much room, and that would be really hard to keep renters away from horses. Do you have pictures? Just sounds about impossible to me to keep people away from the horse area, but I'm sure it can be done if fenced off.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

We have this ongoing saga at one of the barns I board at. Various renters over the years would frequently roar around on ATV's, have lots of friends visiting, park cars in front of the barn in such a way that we could hardly access the barn door or water faucets, let toddlers roam at will, leave beer cans and cigarette butts all over, shut gates on connecting pastures so horses got separated and stressed out, leave water hoses all stretched out and run over them instead of coiling back up when finished with it, etc. One time they had a wedding up there and people parked their vehicles in a horse pasture then left trash we had to clean up!

If you really need renters then could you offer it to horse people you know first--maybe someone who is also boarding a horse on your property?? Or put in your ad that you're looking for an experienced caretaker. Otherwise the extra money won't make up for all the potential trouble.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Be careful in your choice of renters, perhaps references would be a good thing to have. With luck you might find some one with great references who is horse knowledgeable maybe had horses in the past. If they are good renters and agree to stay out of the barn horse area it might work out and the plus is if they are knowledgeable about horses they might agree to do chores for you occasionally if you need it, say for holidays or rare times when you can't get home when it's feeding time.
A couple of friends I know have similar situations to what you are thinking and the renter is good with horses and will do occasional chores for them when asked. Otherwise they stay out of the barn horse area.


----------



## HorseDiva (9 mo ago)

My Salty Pony said:


> I would love to see how this is all set up on 1 Acre, with a barn big enough for a small indoor arena and out door arena and a turnout for the horses and then a home, I would not think their would be much room, and that would be really hard to keep renters away from horses. Do you have pictures? Just sounds about impossible to me to keep people away from the horse area, but I'm sure it can be done if fenced off.


I’ll post some pictures when it’s completed and I get moved in around October 1st. It turned out really well. I had to really think hard about the placement of everything to use the space that I have the most effectively. It kind of helps that it’s not a perfect square. The property is kind of shaped like the state of Utah around the barn. So that helped quite a bit. I may get a second turnout or small round pen too. I think I only have room for a 40’ roundpen and I don’t know if that’s too tight. The gravel driveway separates the horse area from the house area so there is a distinction.


----------



## HorseDiva (9 mo ago)

Woodhaven said:


> Be careful in your choice of renters, perhaps references would be a good thing to have. With luck you might find some one with great references who is horse knowledgeable maybe had horses in the past. If they are good renters and agree to stay out of the barn horse area it might work out and the plus is if they are knowledgeable about horses they might agree to do chores for you occasionally if you need it, say for holidays or rare times when you can't get home when it's feeding time.
> A couple of friends I know have similar situations to what you are thinking and the renter is good with horses and will do occasional chores for them when asked. Otherwise they stay out of the barn horse area.


We are having a management company do the showings, market, and run background checks and everything to list it. Then I’ll manage it. That way we get a good renter. They did mention to people that come to the showings that we have 1 stall available to board one horse for a renter but that is separate. I have to approve it and it will be at my full care rate.


----------

